# Working on my suplexes



## giggskadabra (Feb 2, 2016)

Been working on my suplexes today, having trouble getting a good arch though. 

anyone know any exercises to help


----------



## drop bear (Feb 2, 2016)

Possibly something in an animal walk?


----------



## Buka (Feb 2, 2016)

A good core/back routine with a lot of depth jumps (a lot) always helped me work suplexes.


----------



## Buka (Feb 2, 2016)

The other one we use to do that got great results was jump squats.






I highly recommend wrapping the bar in foam rubber and some duct tape - and leaving it that way just for that exercise. It was originally shown to us by some mad ballet guys.


----------

